# Python module math



## pentaracing (15 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je suis en train d'utiliser le modulemath sous python est lorsque je tape la commande cos(54) il prend l'angle en radian seulement je voudrais qu'il utilise en degres
Comment puis je faire pour avoir ce resultat ?
D'avance merci


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir

Il faut multiplier l'angle en degr&#233;s par PI/180 (soit environ 0,01745329).

Les fonctions trigonom&#233;triques sont en radians, comme pour les biblioth&#232;ques math&#233;matiques de quasiment tous les langages de programmation.


----------



## pentaracing (16 Mai 2007)

OK merci bcp cela fonctionne.
Bonne journée


----------

